# eyes?



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

i have a rod and the ceramic inserts in the eyes are broke/cracked,where can i get them replaced and how much will it cost.

thanks,chris


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Chris - tell us where you're located & somebody might have a recommendation for ya. My suggestion would be to check with a local tackle shop...or learn to do it yourself. And if you're anywhere around western NC I'd be glad to help ya out.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

you could look on ebay and see if they have any eyes. they will cost at max 20$


----------

